# Mech Mod Silver Contacts



## Tumelo (9/11/17)

Hello There Guys!

Can someone assist me please, I'm loooking for silver contacts for my geekvape tsunami mech. Is there a place where i can get them.

Thanks in advanced!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (9/11/17)

*Grabs popcorn*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex_123 (9/11/17)

You'll probably have to get them custom made!


----------



## Tumelo (9/11/17)

Alex_123 said:


> You'll probably have to get them custom made!


Referrals kind sir...?


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/17)

Tumelo said:


> Referrals kind sir...?



I'd PM @hands directly, he might be able to help and I dont think he can reply here because he is a vendor?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tumelo (10/11/17)

DoubleD said:


> I'd PM @hands directly, he might be able to help and I dont think he can reply here because he is a vendor?


Thank you @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

@Tumelo I have moved this thread to the "Who Has Stock?" sub-forum, so that vendors can reply directly to you if they can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tumelo (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> @Tumelo I have moved this thread to the "Who Has Stock?" sub-forum, so that vendors can reply directly to you if they can help you out.


Thank you very much @Stosta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/11/17)

@Stosta in the house 

No worries @Tumelo , hope you get sorted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

